# Tree Flashing



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

This was a kick for me.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

We have one of those through the roof at a restaurant near here in East Dundee.

Somebody flashed it with epdm.

It seems to have held up okay.

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice pic !


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll see if I remember tomorrow to take a similar shot of that restaurant.

Ed


----------



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

I've seen a few 4x4 or 6x6 light posts protruding thru a roof but never quite that much lumber.


----------

